# help with finding differences in 2 photos



## mario_m20 (Oct 9, 2010)

could someone tell me how many differences are there in these two photos. i found 7 so far, but there could be more. I know that there are some tricks in photoshop and similiar photo manipulating software to help you with this stuff.

so, any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 9, 2010)

ONLY SIX!


----------



## mario_m20 (Oct 9, 2010)

there's one also beneath the doctor (guy)'s (can't remember the word) is it collar?


----------

